# Scottish Eggs, Italian style…



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’ve made Scottish eggs in the past, but, this is the first time I made them is marinara sauce…they were the size of baseballs…the head guy only ate one…so I have three left over, enough for Scottish egg hero‘s tomorrow.
Anyhow, the head guy loved it.



















Three left over


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Recipe?😊


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ok, tomorrow, are you going to make it?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> ok, tomorrow, are you going to make it?


Maybe. Depends on what's in it! 😊


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

First post was 2 hours ago, second 19 minutes ago. You and I are retired, not everybody is. As for your question. Eventually.
Ragging on ya TK.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I used about one pound of ground meat. Add breadcrumbs, one egg, parsley, grating cheese, salt pepper, italian seasoning, and then wrap it around hard boiled eggs.

Then fry it in a little oil turning it gently on all sides as you fry it.

Remove meatballs to plate, remove all the oil from the pan and add 1 tablespoon of olive oil and two cloves chopped garlic and lightly brown, then add 1 jar of tomato sauce, salt pepper
italian seasoning, chopped parsley, basil and 1 cup of half and half ( or you can use milk)
bring it up to a simmer add the meatballs ( gently move the meatballs around while cooking) and simmer together for about 25 minutes…

That’s it! serve it with your favorite pasta…

Here’s the jar of sauce that I used…and the frozen basil, I just wash it put it in a bag
and freeze it…I have about Five bags of basil and it breaks off and pulls off easily.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Do you boil the eggs before or after wrapping them in meat? You didn't say.

Dukin' and runnin' here.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I forgot to mention to peel the eggs before wrapping them in the meat!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

My mother always layed boiled eggs down the middle of her meatloaf. She was off the boat Italian. I hated the eggs in there at the time. Sounds okay today.


----------



## PaulDay (Oct 28, 2020)

I showed my wife your pic. She took your recipe, just left out the dairy to the sauce at the end.










Everyone loved them. I think that this will be a new monthly favorite.

Thanks.

Have a good day.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yikes, it looks just like mine.  Glad you enjoyed it…


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

It took me a while to get used to Scottish eggs but now I like them.


----------

